# MILORGANITE SHORTAGE



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Went out Saturday looking to buy some Milorganite. Went to Lowe's. Struck out. Went to Home Depot. Struck out. Lady at HD was nice enough to tell me that there was a shortage of product right now and no one had any stock. Went to their website and it turns out she's not kidding. See link below.

https://www.milorganite.com/blog/milorganite/milorganite-shortage


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Check your local garden centers. I have a local nursery that has been able to keep stock and it is a buck cheaper than HD and Lowes.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Lawn_newbie said:


> Check your local garden centers. I have a local nursery that has been able to keep stock and it is a buck cheaper than HD and Lowes.


Same here. I got the new formulation at a local feed store for a buck cheaper than Lowe's.


----------



## _SP3CT3R (Jun 25, 2018)

I found some at a Lowe's while I was on Vacation and bought enough for two applications for me. Check garden centers and Co-ops. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Use a synthetic... it's much cheaper and works faster and better. Oh, and your yard won't smell like a porta potty  :thumbup:

Just be careful how much you are putting down right now because of the heat.


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Not sure where everyone is located and how far they are willing to go for Milo but Lowes in Southern Pines, NC has 30+ bags in stock as of right now for $12.97/bag.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I just used Hou-Actinite. It's made by BCF, Bonus Crop Fertilizers. They sell it in 50 lb bags at Ewing's. I think I paid $8 for it. It's 6-3-0 w/ 1% FE - the iron isn't as high as Milo.

When i first applied Milo, my wife and I hated the smell! It was putrid. With Hou-Actinite the smell hasn't been anywhere near as bad! And i applied at a higher rate because the bag was bigger.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Just switch to greentrix and don't look back


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Quick, someone ship a bunch of MiraLax to Milwaukee.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ha!! That's some funny sh**! Pun intended 



Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Quick, someone ship a bunch of MiraLax to Milwaukee.


----------



## Nerd (Jun 15, 2018)

I kept a close eye at Home Depot's local supply online and when I saw some available I went and picked up a years worth of Milorganite. Now my garage is gonna smell like turds covered in sugar through summer and my dog could not be happier. :lol:


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Just switch to greentrix and don't look back


+1


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

This reminds me of the crazy rush on .22 LR ammo back in 2008. WalMart had the same old codgers showing up every morning and buying every box they got in on the shipments. They were hoarding it, and last time I checked, they're still buying ammo, even though there's no longer a shortage. People went a little haywire 10 years ago...


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

ShaneNC said:


> Not sure where everyone is located and how far they are willing to go for Milo but Lowes in Southern Pines, NC has 30+ bags in stock as of right now for $12.97/bag.


152 miles. Think I'll keep searching locally. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> This reminds me of the crazy rush on .22 LR ammo back in 2008. WalMart had the same old codgers showing up every morning and buying every box they got in on the shipments. They were hoarding it, and last time I checked, they're still buying ammo, even though there's no longer a shortage. People went a little haywire 10 years ago...


Had neighbors that were making their house into a bunker for the rapture so to speak. She went to WalMart every Wed. waiting for the ammo shipment to buy some. God knows how much ammo she and her husband had. Don't get me wrong. I'm all for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> This reminds me of the crazy rush on .22 LR ammo back in 2008. WalMart had the same old codgers showing up every morning and buying every box they got in on the shipments. They were hoarding it, and last time I checked, they're still buying ammo, even though there's no longer a shortage. People went a little haywire 10 years ago...


You can never have too much .22LR...


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

trc said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > Just switch to greentrix and don't look back
> ...


+1


Until grassfactor comes out with Carbon-x


----------

